# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Grudnjaci za dojenje

## anja na putu

Ja panicarka vec spremam torbu za rodiliste... Sve je tu, manje-vise, osim grudnjaka za dojenje. Koliko su uistinu potrebni? Mogu li ih zamjeniti klasicni pamucni, bez zice i kosarica?

----------


## sandraf

meni nije trebao, iako sam ga ponijela sa sobom u rodiliste. 

bila sam stalno bez grudnjaka.

uglavnom sam ili dojila ili luftala cikice.

----------


## mayah79

Meni je grudnjak za dojenje izum stoljeca. Jos uvijek ga koristim i pravo su mi dobri. Imam ih u raznim bojama 8) Al' pazi da budu pamucni, bez sintetike.

----------


## Amalthea

Ja sam prvi put prošla bez grudnjaka (ali sam dojila samo 10 dana...   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Prijateljica mi bez tog grudnjaka nije mogla - dojila je 18 mjeseci, a i grudi su joj bile veeeeeelike - pa joj je bilo lakše da joj osnovna konstrukcija grudnjaka pridržava grudi. S druge strane, veli da joj je s tim grudnjakom bilo lakše, jer ga je stvarno jednostavno koristiti. Imala je i jedan obični grudnjak koji se kopčao sprijeda i taj joj je isto bio dobar; nezgodni su samo oni s kopčanjem odostraga.

Kako sad to znam? Pa baš jer od jučer i ja prikupljam o tome informacije...   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ja bih ti toplo preporucila da kupis barem jedan.  Grudnjaci za dojenje su zgodni jer cvrsto drze dojke (koje naglo otezaju), a ne pritiscu nigdje.  Takodjer je zgodno sto kad cesto dojis, ne moras nista micati nego samo otkopcas grudnjak i sika je na raspolaganju.

No moguce je i bez grudnjaka za dojenje.  Neke cure su se odlucile za topove (grudnjaci za sport).   I to im je savrseno funkcioniralo.

Neznam sto ce tebi najbolje odgovarati, a to nazalost neces ni znati dok se ne nadjes u toj situaciji  :/ 

Evo npr. meni je jako pasao grudnjak, i ne bih se mogla zamisliti bez njega kao sandraf, jer su mi naglo narasle i otezale grudi, tako da mi je bilo puno lakse u grudnjaku, kad su mi grudi dobivale potporu.  Jednostavno mi nije bilo ugodno bez njega (imala sam valjda osjecaj da mi grudi bez grudnjaka previse vuku dolje   :Grin:  ).  A i druga stvar je, meni ne bi odgovarao sportski grudnjak, pa da ga svaki put podignem kad dojim, jer sam jako bila sklona zastojima i mastitisima.  Kad bih podigla sportski grudnjak, onda bi ona guma od dolje isla preko grudi, pa bi mi pritiskala mlijecne kanalice, sto meni koja sam sklona zastojima nikako nije pasalo.

Tako da je tesko reci sto ce tebi biti bolje.  Jedno je sigurno - za sto god se odlucis treba biti 100% PAMUK!

Druga stvar, ako se odlucis kupiti, najbolje ga je kupiti pred kraj trudnoce (34-36 tjedan), jer su onda grudi najvece, i onda kad ga probas mora biti jedan cm sa svih strana u kosarici veci - da ti ne bi bio premali kad ti grudi naglo narastu kad nadodje mlijeko   :Smile:

----------


## wildflower

moje iskustvo (ali netko ce sigurno imati drukcije misljenje): nepotrebni. skupi su, ruzni, nespretni. ono kopcanje na naramenici mi ide na zivce. osim toga, tesko je unaprijed ispravno predvidjeti tocnu velicinu tih grudnjaka koja ce ti odgovarati nakon poroda kad grudi nabreknu od mlijeka, a onda najcesce nemas vremena odlaziti u kupovinu i birati. ja umjesto njih upotrebljavam iskljucivo sportske grudnjake, odnosno one koji izgledaju kao topici, izradjeni od rastezljivog materijala, a sto je bitno, imaju dolje rastezljivu pasicu pa kad dojis, samo je prevuces gore preko grudi. zbog toga sto su vrlo elasticni mala je mogucnost da ces pogrijesiti velicinu, a i jeftini su, lako se odrzavaju i vrlo ugodni za nosenje. ima ih kupiti u velikim trgovackim centrima, ducanima tipa lisca, mtc... ja ih imam puno i stalno ih nosim jos od trudnoce.
napominjem da inace nemam bas velike grudi (izvan trudnoce/dojenja nosim trojku, ponekad i dvojku) pa mozda nisam mjerodavna za suprotan slucaj. mozda je za osobu s velikim grudima, pa jos kad nadodje mlijeko, bolja jaca "podrska" u vidu cvrsceg grudnjaka, ali to neka napise koja od takvih!

----------


## vanjci

ja sam isto imala za dojenje ali mi je bio premali  :Embarassed:  kupila ga nadobudno dva broja veci dok sam bila trudna a kad ono nista mi nije moglo stati  :Embarassed:  ...tako da sam koristila pamucne obicne i topove koje sam kupila u merkatora, jeftini a mogu se sise izvuc i preko kad se doji tako da nema mastitisa....
ja preporucam top, jer kad pocne teci mlijeko meni nisu bili dosta jastucici za dojenje pa sam koristila "ona" uloske za svaku sisu po jedan pa mi u grudnjak nisu mogli ni stati... :D 
di su ti dani velikih sisa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamazika

Za rodilište ti ne treba jer ćeš manje više ležati. Ali kad dodješ doma, neki moraš imati. Meni su pasali ti za dojenje, topove inače ne nosim (naprijed nisu dovoljno čvrsti, počnu se penjati na leđa i onda naprijed guma navlači grudi). 
S drugim djetetom sam nosila (vrlo mekani) grudnjak i po noći. Ali ni jedan gr. za dojenje mi nije bio dovoljno čvrst za izlaske (šetnje) pa sam onda nosila obični grudnjak, tako da sam vrlo rijetko dojila vani.

----------


## an@

> Za rodilište ti ne treba jer ćeš manje više ležati


U rodilištu mi nije trebao jer sam mučila muku s bolnim bradavicama, tako da sam kad Marija nije dojila ( a to je bilo stavrno rijetko) cike luftala. 

Ali kada sam došla doma itekako mi je trebao. Kao prvo da mi drži cike koje su bile kao balon. U stvari, na lijevoj strani mi je trebao grudnjak samo da bi držao umetak(jer Marija lijevu ciku nikako nije htjela, pa je bila kao limunčić) a na desnoj strani je trebao držati pravu lubenicu. 
Joj kak mi je to sada smiješno.   :Laughing:  

Najbolji mi je bio onaj novi Liscin model grudnjaka za dojenje. Imaju ga u plavoj i bijeloj boji.

----------


## Fortuna

ja sam nosila one koji su kao kratki topovi od lyckre elasticni i lako s eotkopcaju a u isto vrime su kao sportski. ono sta bi ti preporucila kad kupujes grudnjak je da ako vec sada probas onda ga probaj tako da stavis i dlan unutra da stane u kosaru i obavezno pazi da ti ne ide nikakav sav preko bradavice

----------


## mio-mao

Nosim ih danju i nocu, kao i jastucice, jer inace mlijeko curi na veliko. Meni su prakticni, a pogotovo ako ti beba ogladni u setnji, jednom rukom ga mozes otkopcati i zakopcati. Sretno!

----------


## MalaSirena

Meni su nezamjenjivi. Imam ih tri i perem-derem. Neki dan sam zaboravila oprati pa sam cijeli dan bila u običnom i dobila sam fraze jer nemam niti jedan običan bez žice, ne mogu ga prevući preko cice (ima je, fala bogu   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  ), nego jedino otkopčati, a dok sam ja uspjela otkopčati jednom rukom jer je Tan već spremno čekao u krilu, on je dobio popizditis jer toliko čeka... i tako cijeli dan   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  Kad su mi se osušili, skoro sam ih izljubila od sreće   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## lalah

Ja bih ti isto preporučila grudnjak pogotovo ako imaš veće grudi
Ja sam investirala u Anitu International (cca 300,00) i nije mi žao ni lipe.
Kako su mi grudi teške i bolne shvatila bih tek kad bi ga skinula i što kaže MS čekala sam ispored veš-mašine da se operu.

----------


## hildegard

Kupila sam grudnjak za dojenje (tj. moj šogi mi je kupio) nekoliko tjedana nakod poroda. Nisam htjela prije jer nisam znala kakve ce mi biti cice. Inace nikad nisam nosila grudnjake ali sad ne bi mogla biti bez njega jer me kad ga nemam bole cice. Moje misljenje je da nije potrebno davati puno love za grudnjak kad Quelle ima po dva grudnjaka u pakiranju za ukupno oko 150.00 kuna i mogu reci da sam jako zadovoljna njima.

----------


## kloklo

I ja sam oduševljena Liscinim grudnjakom za dojenje, mislim da je model Anita ali nisam ziher   :Embarassed:  i uopće nisu nešto skupi, mislim da dođu oko oko 120 kn   :Smile:  

Meni je fenomenalan izum to kopčanje na naramenici koje bez problema obaviš jednom rukom, ma suuuuper praktična stvar   :Wink:  pogotovo za dojenje vani   :Love:  

I ja sam pop%&$# jednom kad mi se nisu stigli osušiti i kad sam trebala skidati naramenicu na običnom, a imam prevelike cice da je izvučem iz košarice i žulja me i smeta mi ako dignem grudnjak iznad cice  :/  

Ma grudnjaci za dojenje su zaaaaaaaaaaaaaakon  8)

----------


## spooky

Ne mogu si zamisliti dojenje bez grudnjaka i nosim ih danju i noću. Preko dana mi pomaže nositi teret teških cicka, a po noći mi je super kaj dok dojim mogu staviti jastučić da ne napravim poplavu. :D   :Wink:  
Jedino me stvaraaano smeta to što mi sad  treba košarica C i 75 ispod cica, a takvu veličinu ne mogu nigdje pronaći.  :Sad:  
Mislim, grudnjaci se razlikuju od modela do modela i svaki moram probati, a uglavnom mi ne paše niti jedan.     :Evil or Very Mad:   Jednom sam prohodala cijeli Zgb i nisam našla grudnjak koji mi odgovara.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Spooky,kaj bi ja trebala reći,ja već sada nosim 85E i u nezaboravnom sjećanju mi je potraga za grudnjakom bez naramenica za vjenčanicu i onda me još žena u salonu popljuvala da kaj nisam uzela push up  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,jer kao treba mi.Sada nosim neke obične pamučne jer me svi ostali žuljaju iako sam u Felini pronašla predivne( za dojenje nisam ni pitala) i sve me je strah kolike će mi još cice biti kada počnem dojiti  :Grin:  !

----------


## MalaSirena

> Ne mogu si zamisliti dojenje bez grudnjaka i nosim ih danju i noću. Preko dana mi pomaže nositi teret teških cicka, a po noći mi je super kaj dok dojim mogu staviti jastučić da ne napravim poplavu. :D   
> Jedino me stvaraaano smeta to što mi sad  treba košarica C i 75 ispod cica, a takvu veličinu ne mogu nigdje pronaći.  
> Mislim, grudnjaci se razlikuju od modela do modela i svaki moram probati, a uglavnom mi ne paše niti jedan.      Jednom sam prohodala cijeli Zgb i nisam našla grudnjak koji mi odgovara.


Probaj u Felini i Aniti, samo što su cijene paprenije

----------


## hildegard

Joj sjećam se kad je moja frendica, koja i inače ima povelike cice, rodila - prije 11 godina, muž joj je morao u Dubravu k Janjevcima u kupnju onih ogromnih grudnjaka koji su se mogli naći samo kod njih. Još i sad pati od posljedica - bolovi u leđima od nošenja velikih cica.
Premda sam se dosta brzo navikla na nošenje grudnjaka, ne mogu zamisliti da se družim s njim i preko noći. Zato se nerijetko probudim s mokrom majicom. A kaj bum!!!

----------


## dorena

ja isto imam one od lisce u bijeloj i svijetlo plavoj boji   :Grin:  . kupila sam nekoliko dana nakon poroda, i dan danas ih nosim posto jos uvijek dojim (vec preko 2 godine ih imam i jos su uvijek kao novi). stvarno su peri-deri   :Laughing:  .
jednostavno, ne mogu se zamisliti bez njih, toliko su prakticni i lagani da i spavam s njima.
ja ti preporucam od srca da ih kupis  :Wink:  .

----------


## mio-mao

Ja sam kupila jedan grudnjak u Aniti i oderali su me za 450 kn, jer ako imas velike cice, grudnjak je 3 puta skuplji nego za male, a ja sam od kosarice C prije trudnoce, dogurala do G  :shock: sada kada dojim. I jos imaju samo jedan model u tom broju, cija je kvaliteta izrade koma- naprijed se kopca sa kukicama koje se stalno paraju, pa sam ga vec desetak puta u ovih 6 mj. dojenja morala krpati. Imam i jedan Felinin koji nosim kad mi se ovaj pere ili kad ga krpam. Toliko o onoj narodnoj: koliko para toliko muzike!!!

----------


## MalaSirena

Imam dva iz Anite, 95 E košarice i platila sam jedan 270 kn, a drugi oko 220 (ovaj jeftiniji je bolji   :Rolling Eyes:  ), imaju onaj klik-klak sistem da se mogu otkopčati jednom rukom i super su. Treći mi je mislim LaVie (ali bome nisam sigurna) i ima neku glupu kopčicu, koštao je 200 kn i nije loš, ali nije ni tak dobar ko druga dva.
Ovi skuplji od 300 kn obično su imali neku čipku i sl., ali iz mojeg iskustva bolji su najobičniji pamučni - em zbog pranja, em zbog cijene   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

imam jedan Anitin i zaista mi je super. kupila mi ga je mama tri tjedna nakon poroda.tada mi je bio cak mrvicu velik, ali kako je Fran vise cikio tako su mi se cicke povecavale, ap mi je sad dobro popunjen (isto kao i cijela ja  :/ ).
prije no sto je beba dosla bili su mi ruzni i bez veze. medjutim kad sam pocela dojiti, najcesce po svim mjestima u gradu shvatila sam da su zakon!
mislim da cu kupiti jos jedan, ali vjerojatno ne od Anite. on je super, ali vidim da su cure zadovoljne i sa drugima koji su upola jeftiniji. inace obozavam liscine pa cu vjerojatno odabrati i ovaj za dojenje njihov

----------


## Cvrčak

mio mao probaj neke druge jesftinije modele u manjem broju u Aniti. Naime meni su isto nudili G kosarice i slicno (prica mi je ista kao tvoja) ali ja se nisam dala i na kraju sam kupila jedan sa E kosaricama koji nije pamuk nko elastin i poliamid alči mi je fantastican.

Nazalost kod Lisce mi sa vecim koasricama od C nemamo sta traziti  :Crying or Very sad:  

Mala Sirena gdje je Felini? Tamo jos nisam probala i imaju li velike kosarice??

----------


## MalaSirena

> mio mao probaj neke druge jesftinije modele u manjem broju u Aniti. Naime meni su isto nudili G kosarice i slicno (prica mi je ista kao tvoja) ali ja se nisam dala i na kraju sam kupila jedan sa E kosaricama koji nije pamuk nko elastin i poliamid alči mi je fantastican.
> 
> Nazalost kod Lisce mi sa vecim koasricama od C nemamo sta traziti  
> 
> Mala Sirena gdje je Felini? Tamo jos nisam probala i imaju li velike kosarice??


Felina ima svoj dućan u Kaptol - centru, negdje na prvom katu (valjda, ne sjećam se više točno), a mislim da ima (barem je bilo) u prolazu Lovačkog roga u Ilici. Jedino što nisam baš sto posto sigurna da imaju grudnjake za dojenje, ali zato imaju grudnjake velikih košarica

----------


## tweety

cvracak, u kaptol centru tamo gdje je crtic- ducan.kad krenes tim hodnikom prema wc-u ililjekarni, pa na desnu stranu.ah.....prekrasnih stvari ima

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja sam ih naručila iz Quelle jer u Dbk. nije bio moj broj od Lisce.
Zaista mislim da su potrebni, bar meni jer trenutno nosim 90E.
Inače prvih mjesec dana sam izgledala k'o da statiram u dokumentarcu o urođenicima jer je mali non stop bio na ciki pa ne mogu zamisliti kako bi mi bilo s običnim korpićem, a bez ikakvog je nemoguće jer mlijeko curi...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ceca

Ja imam, ali ih nisam koristila.

----------


## vesna3

cure iz splita dajte molim vas informacije gdje uopće mogu naći grudnjake za dojenje po nekim prihvatljivim cijenama?

problem je šta sam već sad u D košarici pa pretpostavljem da će mi kasnije trebati i veća :shock:

----------


## trinity

vesna3, ja sam kupila dobar grudnjak za dojenje u Liscinom dućanu u jednoj od kaleta (split3), imaš u gradu kod bedema di je radio centar (vrh pazara) dućan od Anite pa tamo pogledaj. Bilo je prije i u robnoj kući Maja, ali ne znam koliko se promijenilo od preuređenja (nisam bila tamo   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## anamari

Ja sam za grudnjak za dojenje... super je praktičan...i puno olakšava stvari....!

----------


## korason

Grudnjaci za dojenje su zakon (iako ih u bolnici ne trebas, trebas ih kad dodjes doma i pogotovo kad pocnes ici po vani), samo pazi koju velicinu kupujes... ja inace nosim bijedni 75B, u trudnoci sam nosila 80C a sada nosim 75E (uvjeravali su me da ce mi 75 D biti taman, ali nema sanse da cice strpam u kosaricu velicine D). Anitini su malo skuplji ali su kvalitetni, a posto ces ih prati svako malo to se isplati (posebno ako zaboravljas staviti jastucic poslije dojenja   :Laughing:  )
A najbolji su oni s kopcicom za kosaricu koja se moze otkopcati jednom rukom... dok drugom rukom drzis gladusa koji vec place iz petnih zila...

----------


## spaceman

[quote="kloklo"]I ja sam oduševljena Liscinim grudnjakom za dojenje, mislim da je model Anita ali nisam ziher   :Embarassed:  i uopće nisu nešto skupi, mislim da dođu oko oko 120 kn   :Smile:  

Definitivno dijelim isto iskustvo! Odlicni su i nisu strasno skupi kao Anitini.

----------


## Lu

ja bez grudnjaka za dojenje nikako ne bi mogla jer mi kao prvo mlijeko curi ko ludo i bez grudnjaka bi imala poplavu. drugo cike su mi teske i od tezine me bole ako ih grudnjak ne pridrzava. a grudnjak za dojenje mi je fantasticna stvar jer nema nista prakticnije od toga da mozes jednu po jednu naramenicu otkopcat. ja kupila u H&M po niti 10 eura komad. tamo je inace i robica naj jeftinija a super je. i za razliku od ducana kod nas (bar sta sam ja gledala) gotovo da nema komada koji nije 100% pamuk.

----------


## Lavica80

Može li mi tko dati internet adresu gdje bi mogla pogledati Anitine grudnjake ili mi reći gdje ima njihova trgovina u Dubrovniku?
Pomozite  :/  :/   :Crying or Very sad:  !!!!!

----------


## katajina

Program Anita ti prodaje trgovina Mirta na Batali, blizu Atlanske. Oni drže i Dr. Scholl, možda po tome prepoznaš o kojoj se butizi radi.

----------


## Lavica80

HVALA TI PUNO!!!!! Ja nislim da znam koja je to butiga-oni drže i svakave steznike za sportaše, opremu za gimnastiku itd.

----------


## korason

Grudnjak ti posve vjerojatno nece trebatu u rodilistu - gotovo sve mame su bez grudnjaka, pa jos onaj oooogromni izrez na bolnickim spavacicama, cicke su stalno spremne za dojenje... Poslije ce ti trebati, da pridrzi otezale cicke kad se pocnes vise kretati, da stavis jastucic za upijanje viska mlijeka da ti ne curi po majici... preporucam Anitine grudnjake, jako su prakticni i kvalitetni!

----------


## lucky day

evo,bila sam u h&m-u i gledala malo grudnjake za dojenje... 

definitivno su ljepsi od onih koje sam vidjala npr. u 'la vie' u zg... kvaliteta jeisto super... cijena oko 17 chf do 20-tak chf (pomnozi se sa 4.78) - stvarno prihvatljivo, ustvari jeftino...
ali mi se ipak ne svidjaju dovoljno da bi ih nosila...
no,to sam ja... a i cice su mi male (max 75B) pa mi ne treba tako dobar potporanj.... da su vece, odmah bi kupila par komada...

----------


## buca

ja sam grudnjak za dojenje nosila u početku kad su mi cice bile prepune i još koji mjesec kasnije. sad skoro uopće ne nosim grudnjak ikakav (cice baš ko lucky),eventualno topiće. to mi je super i oduvijek ih rado nosim  :Smile:

----------


## irena2

Leona sam dojila 2 godine i cijelo to vrijeme nosila grudnjake za dojenjenje...imala sam jedno 5 komada...Anita, Gios, Lisca...obzirom da sam ovaj puta odlučila kupiti prije poroda barem 2 komada, naručila sam jedan u Neckermannu i stvarno bila prezadovoljna kad je stigao...odmah sam naručila još jedan   :Wink:   a cijena mu je 59,00 kn...nisam vidjela ništa optimalnije na tržištu...grudnjak je 100% pamuk bez čipke i ima široke kopče na leđima...točno ime mu je Grudnjak za dojilje PASSFIT, šifra je 219991AH 17

----------


## zrinka

irena2, super zvuci
a cijena je  :shock: 
hvala

----------


## lara01

jučer su mi stigli ovi grudnjaci iz neckermanna i moram priznati da sam oduševljena.
Za tu cijenu i za moju veličinu - pun pogodak.
I jedno pitanje, kakva su vaša iskustva sa količinama?
Da li su mi za prvu ruku dovoljna 4 grudnjaka za dojenje ili je to premalo?

----------


## Paulita

> jučer su mi stigli ovi grudnjaci iz neckermanna i moram priznati da sam oduševljena.
> Za tu cijenu i za moju veličinu - pun pogodak.
> I jedno pitanje, kakva su vaša iskustva sa količinama?
> Da li su mi za prvu ruku dovoljna 4 grudnjaka za dojenje ili je to premalo?


Ja sam prvo vrijeme imala samo dva i snašla sam se. Jedan nosi, drugi peri. Poslije sam narucila još tri pa sam ih imala 5. Budući da je ljeto, 4 su ti sasvim dovoljna.

----------


## vesnare

U rodilištu nisam nosila, ni neko vrijeme kući. Stalno mi je kući bilo mokro dok nismo uspostavili ponudu i potražnju pa nisam baš vidjela svrhe. Bilo lakše presvlačiti samo majicu, a oni jastučići za dojenje mi se znali zalijepiti za bradavice pa mi je to bilo nepraktično.
Kada smo uspostavili ponudu i potražnju, prestalo je curiti iz siki kod dojenja i sada imam 4 grudnjaka za dojenje (prvotno imala samo dva). Zakon su, laki za korištenje. Ne znam šta bih bez njih :D

----------


## zrinka

> jučer su mi stigli ovi grudnjaci iz neckermanna i moram priznati da sam oduševljena.
> Za tu cijenu i za moju veličinu - pun pogodak.
> I jedno pitanje, kakva su vaša iskustva sa količinama?
> Da li su mi za prvu ruku dovoljna 4 grudnjaka za dojenje ili je to premalo?


ja ih ima 4-5 i stalno su u pogonu i po danu i po noci

cim spavam ili budem bez grudnjaka, lagani zastoj dobijem, jel mi se dojke zbog tezine malo spuste pa pritisnu kanalic....

----------


## Barbi

Ja sam ih tokom prvog dojenja nosila kratko, imala sam dva očajna pamučna Scudotex koji su se toliko ružno vidjeli ispod majice a uz to i bili prilično teški za otkopčati. Ubrzo sam prešla na obične topiće elastične da ihg mogu pomaknuti gore i super.
Sad sam kupiola dva grudnjaka u Aniti i to mi je pravo otkriće - lijepi su, udobni, laki za otkopčati... ma mrak. A vidjela sam na nekoj slici da i Angelina Jolie ima isti.  :Grin:  
Investirat ću u još koji.

----------


## Davor

Nekidan smo u Getrou natrčali na svakakvog veša za oba spola od plastike (mikrofibra), između ostalog i grudnjaci s kukicama za košarice - jedan potez i boobs ahoy  :Laughing:   Turbo jeftilen. Sasvim normalan veš s dodanim funkcijama. Sve normalno perivo.

----------


## Felix

anita, neckerman, getro... znate li imaju li velicine D i E i jesu li cvrsti i dobro pridrzavajuci? 
totalno se patim s grudnjacima za dojenje jer ili nadjem neki cvrst (npr H&M) ali velicine samo do C, ili nadjem vel D a grudnjak mekan i nikakav, nist ne pridrzava. dodje mi da nosim dva odjednom, jedan da pridrzava a drugi da obuhvati cijelu mljekaru   :Razz:

----------


## Davor

Padobrane ćeš naći samo u Aniti. Vidio sam ih i ostao PAF. (fakat postoje) Bitan feature su posebne naramenice pomoću kojih ti ne nastanu duboki utori na ramenima.

Vic:
prodavao čovjek grudnjake na Dolcu i dere se: "GRUDNJACI!!! ŠESTICE, SEDMICE, ŠESTICE, SEDMICE!!!"
Priđe mu dama i pita: "A imate li četvorku?"
"ŠESTICE, SEDMICE, a čirići i prištići prijeko u apoteku po flaster"
 :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

mother care u mariboru

----------


## spajalica

sorry nisam završila. mother care se nalazi u emporiumu. ja sam imala problem jer nisam moglanaci kosarice C, tamo su sve vece bile.

----------


## ana0206

Prevrnula sam cijeli grad zbog grudnjaka - meni je trenutno i E košarica knap pa sam morala negdje naci za dojenje F! 
Dakle Lisca pravi samo do D košarice  :Evil or Very Mad:  ! Jedino sam u Aniti našla E i F, i to u E imaš dosta veliki izbor i jako su kvalitetni (cifra od 250-350kn - i imaju 10% popusta na gotovinu!)! Nažalost u F veličini imaju samo jedan jedini model koji košta *415kn*!!! Ja nažalost imam taj problem da sam dosta uska gore i nisam se puno udebljala pa mi treba 75F, jer u 80E plivam - u širini, tako da sam bila prisiljena kupiti ovaj!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Felix

> Padobrane ćeš naći samo u Aniti. Vidio sam ih i ostao PAF. (fakat postoje) Bitan feature su posebne naramenice pomoću kojih ti ne nastanu duboki utori na ramenima.
> 
> Vic:
> prodavao čovjek grudnjake na Dolcu i dere se: "GRUDNJACI!!! ŠESTICE, SEDMICE, ŠESTICE, SEDMICE!!!"
> Priđe mu dama i pita: "A imate li četvorku?"
> "ŠESTICE, SEDMICE, a čirići i prištići prijeko u apoteku po flaster"


znam taj vic  8) 
uh, anita i grudnjaci po 350kn... al izgledaju stvarno cvrsti, sto je je. stalno trazim nesto ipak malo jeftinije. :/

----------


## Felix

415kn??? pa dobro jel zlatom vezeno?
ana, potpuno te razumijem   :Grin:  
hm, dobar izbor E-ova velis. mislim da cu se zaletit do anite i skurit nesto para. kad nas hzzo tako bogato placa, ima se s cim...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana0206

> 415kn??? pa dobro jel zlatom vezeno?


To je bila moja prva rekacija prodavačici kada mi je pokazala grudnjak!! Čak sam ga okretala kako bih našla nešto posebnije na njemu   :Laughing:  !! No na svu srecu ga MM može doci zamijeniti za veći ili manji kada rodim ... jel ... posto ne znam kako će se ove moje bombare ponašati kada budem počela dojiti!!
Kupila sam ja nadobudno i jedan D u Lisci čisto zato što je bio 120kn (al sam još u kabini umirala od smijeha!!)!!

----------


## lara01

Davore  :Laughing:  

I super mi je ovo čitati. Odmah mi je lakše kada vidim da nisam jedina koja se bori sa D a vjerojatno i E i F košaricama.
Jedan iz Neckermanna je 85D, taj mi je dobar i mislim da bi mogao biti o.k. i nakon poroda.
Drugi je 90D i taj mi je prevelik na leđima (mama će probati nešto napraviti), a i u košaricama ima poprilično mjesta.
E sada, šta će biti poslije poroda nemam pojma. 
Mislim da ću sa dva iz H&M-a i ova dva izdržati do prve šetnje u grad kada ću otići u Anitu.
Danas hodam cijeli dan u ovom manjem iz Neckermanna, naramenice ne stežu, ne urezuju se u kožu, dobro drži,  nigdje ništa ne ispada samo mi se čini da se malo teže otvara u odnosu na ove iz H&M-a.

----------


## Paula

Danas sam na placu na Savici u prizemlju u dućanu s donjim vešem i pidžamama našla grudnjake za dojenje po nevjerojatnih 25kn -bijeli su i od tankog pamuka bez čipkica i ostalih gluposti. Trenutno imaju samo velike brojeve ali mi je žena obećala drugi tjedan i ostale veličine. Meni djeluju super i čak mi se više sviđaju od onih u Lisici za 130kn. Rezervirala sam dva komada.

----------


## Paula

Grudnjaci stigli i koliko sam primijetila ima svih veličina (ja kupila dva)

----------


## Vrijeska

je l ima negdje u nekakvoj boji osim bijele?!

----------


## leonisa

npr- crna!!
zasto ne rade crne! pa i ti grudnjaci idu ispod majica koje imaju bretele- pa tamna majica, bijeli grudnjak viri grrrrrr...

----------


## Paulita

Čini mi se da neckermann ima crne. Ako ne, otto ima sigurno. Ja sam iz otta naručila pastelno zeleni, plavi i rozi. A imao je i u kombinaciji sa crnom. Odite malo bacit pogled na njihovu web stranicu. Ako su imali prošle godine, bit će vjerovatno i ove.

----------


## Paula

Ja sam crni kupila u Metrou (prije 2,5 god) i nije bio skup ali za ove ljetne vručine mi ne pada na pamet da ga nosim. Mislim da još i Lisica ima crne ali nisam sigurna

----------


## Paulita

Našla sam ih: Grudnjaci

----------


## Vrijeska

> Našla sam ih: Grudnjaci


 :D 

ali ja nisam nikada naručivala preko neta ...

----------


## leonisa

ni ja isto!

lisca ima samo bijeli i plavi

----------


## Lavica80

Kod Anite imaju crni, bijeli i boja kože, ali su oko 270 kuna.

----------


## Paulita

Kod naručivanja je zeznuto što moraš točno znati njihove mjere. A postupak nije težak. I još jedna napomena. ovi prsluci nisu nešto čvrsti, ja sam u početku imala nešto između 4 i 5 veličinu, i bili su mi ok. Naći ću vam njihove mjere, pa se mjerite  :Razz:

----------


## Paulita

Na dnu OVE stranice imate "mjere za žene" , pa kliknite tamo. A možete naručiti i telefonom. Vidim da je broj iz Zagreba, pa ako vam je njihovo skladište blizu, možda možete i tamo preuzeti robu. U Njemačkoj se tako može.

----------

